# Richmond Folk Festival,OCT.9-11,2009



## oldmanLee (Sep 21, 2009)

Anybody in the RVA area the weekend of oct.9-11,take a few and check this one out.Several live stages,all the shows are free,some really good crafts people,doing demos,and also doing hands on if you want to learn something.Lot of classic blues,country,etc in the music venues.Located behind the Va. War Memorial on Belvideir,by the James River,accross from Oregon Hill.Pretty good shows,and its free.Even had a gandydancer crew doing the work calls last year.


----------

